# Facility Security Officer (part-time/temporary) UM/Lowell



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

For a PART TIME and TEMPORARY position, they ask a HELL of lot of the candidates, but, for a nice part time temporary paycheck, some one out there might be interested. It AIN'T no security guard job, that's for damn sure.

Facility Security Officer (part-time/temporary)
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts Lowell*

Location:
Lowell, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/11/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time










*General Summary of Position:*

The Facility Security Officer (FSO) is responsible for all security required processes for a small classified research facility with approximately 20 staff at the University of Massachusetts Lowell. The FSO will be a direct report to the Director of the Office of Institutional Compliance or the Associate Vice Chancellor for Research Administration and Institutional Compliance. The FSO must be a U.S. citizen and possess and maintain an active security clearance at the Secret level. The FOS will also serve as a Key Management Personnel for a Department of Defense classified facility. The candidate must be familiar with the National Industrial Security Program Operating Manual (NISPOM) and all related security processes and DSS requirements related to security oversight.

*Duties:*


Oversee and manage the development and administration of the security program
Provide security oversight and incident reports to Department of Security Services (DSS)
Brief other key university Administrators and Key Management Personnel as necessary
Keep up to date with training requirements as outlined by DSS and the NISPOM
Process and manage secret security clearances and applications for clearances
Ensure the Facility Security Plan is followed and reviewed and updated as necessary
Conduct semi-annual self-inspections, identify threats or weaknesses, and revise policies and processes to reflect outcomes and meet security requirements
Conduct monthly random security inspections of the personnel assigned to the facility
Provide initial security briefings, periodic briefing, debriefings, and organize and provide classified and unclassified training for all cleared personnel, including Key Management Personnel
Audit and monitor physical security routinely to ensure security controls are adequate to protect personnel and property and evaluate effectiveness.
Report suspicious activities and findings to DSS and investigate problems as necessary to avoid any security breaches.
Prepare materials for security reviews, inspections, required forms, and miscellaneous reports for DSS as required
Implement and oversee Insider Threat Awareness Training Program, provide briefings and share information across departments as necessary
Maintain confidential records related to personnel clearances, classified visits, and facility security
Assess possible security violations, report to DSS, and initiate measures to correct deficiencies
Brief all personnel of changes in security conditions at the facility
Use various specific software to process clearance applications (JPAS and e-QIP) as well as to access other government databases related to cleared facilities
*Minimum Qualifications (Required):*


BS/BA degree in behavioral/social sciences, security administration, information systems technology or other related field, or equivalent level of professional experience
Prior experience as a FSO with successful DSS Security Vulnerability Assessment
5 years of experience in industrial security with demonstrated understanding of the NISPOM
Working knowledge of security databases (JPAS, e-QIP, eFCL, NCAISS, ISFD)
Proficiency in personnel security; document control; visitor control; DD-254s; security education and awareness; physical security; contract information release/disclosure; security investigations and audits
Possess excellent written, verbal, and interpersonal skills with ability to communicate with all levels of staff, management, and Government agency representatives
Ability to manage change, anticipate issues, and efficiently resolve them
Ability to operate effectively in a high integrity environment
Training Certification as a Facility Security Officer
PLEASE NOTE: Given the nature and responsibilities of the position, only U.S. persons (any individual who is a citizen of the United States, a permanent resident alien of the United States, or a protected individual as defined by 8 U.S.C.1324b(a)(3)) will be considered for this position.

*Special Instructions to Applicants:*

This is a part-time, non-unit, non-benefited position.

Initial review of applications will begin immediately and continue until position is filled. However, the position may close when an adequate number of qualified applicants are received.

Please include a resume and cover letter with your application. Names and contact information of three references will be required at the time of application.

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts Lowell

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/lowell/en-us/job/494330?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------

